# Ask: 285 software (merged)



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Any updates to the scheduled release to P285. It was suppose to be released tommorrow and was wondering if that still is going to happen.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Last word I got was that it will be Tuesday. Jason would of course no more, but he does usually gives the group a heads up if and when he gets word of a push back. Things can always happen on zero hour, but so far all systems go. 

Remember.. The software rolls out and it will take some time for everyone to get it. Some rollsouts are slower than others.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Last I heard it is still on. But I have to verify for sure.

I have learned that P285 is a large download and will take longer in it's phases of partial and full release. Rumor has it that partial release will be 10,000 users at a time. As such, for the majority of users, do not expect to wake up tomorrow morning with new software to play with.

The above are personal comments/opinion.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Everybody that's willing to download it, please report back with your impressions, good or bad.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No it will not spool tomorrow. Delayed for additional testing!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mikey said:


> Everybody that's willing to download it, please report back with your impressions, good or bad.


Don't worry Mikey.... I am sure Jason and I will be downloading it so you will get at least two opinions on the final ... final.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not accepting this thing. Just keep delaying the stupid thing, I don't want it anyways


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> No it will not spool tomorrow. Delayed for additional testing!


Any projected date for P285 to start spooling?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rocatman said:


> Any projected date for P285 to start spooling?


Yes, however they truly are projections and I was asked not to keep posting "projected dates". I am under the impression that this will be one of the most thoroughly tested releases for the 811.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

what are they doing? testing it the monday before it's supposed to spool and finding new problems?  ohh well, i reckon it'll come in due time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

julesism said:


> what are they doing? testing it the monday before it's supposed to spool and finding new problems?  ohh well, i reckon it'll come in due time.


From your comment I get the impression you are not in software development or not in the software houses I have been in.

Sorry if you already not this.. for completness sake...

I am sure testing is on going and they are going through the bug list and verifying the fixes.. Maybe they find some new bugs as side effects. Those get fixed.. It is a iterative process.

Another possibility is that they find something at the last moment they feel is a showstopper, that starts the cycle over again.

Another possibility is that through code review and design review they hypothesis a possible whole in logic that should be closed. The whole gets closed and another cycle begins.

It is amazing software ever gets released.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

has anyone recieved the 285 update yet? :nono2:


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

No, Jason said that it has been pushed back again.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

ok,did he say when it will be?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

mkpolley said:


> ok,did he say when it will be?


He was asked not to keep posting "projected dates". See the other thread.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

mkpolley said:


> has anyone recieved the 285 update yet? :nono2:


Why not take 5 seconds and scan the most recent thread titles before creating a new thread on the same subject?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39501


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

How much do you want to bet its not called 285 any more?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> How much do you want to bet its not called 285 any more?


I'll take that bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Of course I am broke and have to make it a gentleman's bet. :lol:


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I'll take that bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course I am broke and have to make it a gentleman's bet. :lol:


I won't bet you, but I don't believe we will see 285. That is just my feeling on the subject. I understand that they say that they are testing it, but I can't believe that after a year of acting like they could care less about quality control, they are suddenly wanting to be sure everything is good! How many SW versions have been released and caused more problems than they fixed?

Regardless, thanks for all of the info you let us 811 owners have!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> I won't bet you, but I don't believe we will see 285.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for all of the info you let us 811 owners have!


The negative connation of your first comment is exactly why they asked me to stop posting dates.

As far as your last comment? I do own the 811 Tony, and I even paid the full upgrade price for it. I am not sure of the tone of this comment. 

Perhaps I am just in one of those bad dazed moods.

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I have been in that mood for the last week. Integration here is really wearing me out. As to seeing 2.85. I am sure we will.  Might not be called that but it that is just a numbering thing and I don't get too caught up in version numbering. 

As to the "How many software version.... ?".. Well Tony, the answer to this questions differs depending on each persons experience. The actually true answer would have to be determined comparing the bugs in each verison reported and that would require having access to the bug database for a true evaluation. 

There have been a few, but in my opinion most have been on the positive side with the 811 compared to each previous release. But that is my opinion.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

In retrospect how many versions of Windoze has there been? How many critical updates and patches? Remember 95? Original, A, B, OSR2, OSR2.1, OSR2.5, OSR2.8 with USB support......etc etc. Satellite receivers are not the only products on the market that have software updates and patches. I have had to flash the firmware in my DVD player, in my router, computer BIOS, CDRW, DVD+-RW...and I have had updated software loaded into my range and my Neptune washer...etc. etc. yada yada yada......


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> The negative connation of your first comment is exactly why they asked me to stop posting dates.
> 
> As far as your last comment? I do own the 811 Tony, and I even paid the full upgrade price for it. I am not sure of the tone of this comment.
> 
> ...


Jason,

Negative connation? I simply said I don't believe that we will see it, thats all. Do you really blame me? There has been so many things about the 811 from the beginning that either were bugs, lack of stated feature, etc., that it is hard not to be a little bit skeptical. If they release it then good for them, I will be the first to say I was wrong to think they wouldn't, and among the first to say what they fixed. 



My last comment meant what it said, THANK YOU, it didn't have anything to do with rather or not you had a 811 (I knew you did, you could always just take the info that you get and keep it to yourself to benefit yourself, but you don't you let everyone know what you are allowed to disclose), it had to do with you doing what you do, you give us information, that you probably don't get paid to do, but because you have an interest in informing everyone about what is going on with the 811. That's all that it meant, jeez, say "thanks for all of the info you let us 811 owners have!" and you act like I was saying something bad about you. I was saying that regardless of what happens with P2.85, thank you for giving us a heads up, posting pre-release notes, updating us that it has been postponed, etc... That is all I was trying to say, I can't speak for others but I appreciate your work, and I am glad that you are able to share any information with us, and I don't hold you responsible if Dish does or doesn't release P2.85, I thank you either way. That is all I was trying to say, I guess stating "thanks" wasn't good enough to relay that.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> ...My last comment meant what it said...That is all I was trying to say, I can't speak for others but I appreciate your work, and I am glad that you are able to share any information with us, and I don't hold you responsible if Dish does or doesn't release P2.85, I thank you either way. That is all I was trying to say, I guess stating "thanks" wasn't good enough to relay that.


Or I was just in a bad mood and took you out of context. That's why I hate email, it is difficult to read gestures/overtones 100%. In business I prefer as much face to face contact as feasible.

Thanks Tony, I do appreciate your comments/clarification. 

Jason


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> ....it is difficult to read gestures/overtones 100%....


That's why they invented smilies. :sure:  :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> That's why they invented smilies. :sure:  :grin:


Oh Laverne, your always able to coax a smile from us. :cuttle: :dance01:


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

Any updates as to when/if the v285 will be released tonight???


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason knows but he ain't talking! ( Yes, I am joking with Jason!)

No, no more projected dates, everyone is just going to have to have patients!
It will come when Dish gets ready to release it!


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

I am starting to have so many issues with my 811 that I could spit. 
I was ready to pick it up and throw it through the wall Sunday afternoon trying to watch the SEC championship on CBS in HD...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jbcheshire said:


> I am starting to have so many issues with my 811 that I could spit.
> I was ready to pick it up and throw it through the wall Sunday afternoon trying to watch the SEC championship on CBS in HD...


What do you mean starting to? What type of issues are you having?

Some general tips.

1) Place the unit in Stanby overnight while not using it. 
2) Keep your OTA signal strength above 70%

As for when the next build will roll out, with the setbacks Jason is keeping this one quiet. He has not told me anything. The only thing I can say, it will be out when it the development/beta team feels it is ready. Lets hope soon!

Welcome to DBSTalk!!!

:welcome_s


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

I can NOT do anything to the 811 and my signal strengths will go down.
It is constantly redoing all of my mapping of the OTA, but this could be the locals fault.

When you say Standby, do you mean just hit the power button on the remote for the unit each night?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jbcheshire said:


> I can NOT do anything to the 811 and my signal strengths will go down.
> It is constantly redoing all of my mapping of the OTA, but this could be the locals fault.
> 
> When you say Standby, do you mean just hit the power button on the remote for the unit each night?
> ...


Yes that is what I am saying.

What do you mean by "can not do anything". Are you saying you cannot use it at all. The guide does not come up? You cannot change channels? We need more specifics to offer suggestions.

Here are a couple of questions in hopes we can maybe help.

1) What do you mean your OTA signals go down? Is your strength fluctuating? What type of OTA set up do you have? Antenna type? with or without PreAmp. Describe more what you are seeing.

2) Reading between the lines I get the impression that you are not getting a solid OTA signal? Correct.. This could be external and you need to address this first if this is the case. avsforum.com is a good resource.

3) Take your OTAs out of the picture for a day and see if your box behaves. If it does not then you might have a bad 811. If it does, then you can start working the OTA issue. With 2.84 OTA performance is pretty good for most. The 811 is more suseptable to multipathing than some other receivers.

4) You should try and get signal strengths greater than 70%.


----------



## jbcheshire (Mar 15, 2005)

When I say do nothing, I mean that I can just turn on the unit and the OTA signal strengths will start changing.

I have the same antenna input to my HDTV and don't have any problems with signal strength when i view that input source.

I will just live with the OTA issue for the 811. I've adjusted and readjusted to the point I'm tired of messing with it. I will just change the source on my TV to get to the locals, just a pain to do that though.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem... I heard that an update is coming real soon, however based on the short description you have given, I dont' think it is going to help you. My guess would be possible PSIP conflicts or maybe multipathing. Looks like you don't want to troubleshoot so goodluck!


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

What ever happened to the reported bug where SD images momentarily freeze and/or jog up or down...sort of like frame loss? Someone even posted an MPEG (I think) that documented this bug. But I see no mention of this problem as either a reported bug or a pending fix. Hopefully I'm just unable to locate it here. But the problem is very real and occurs aprox. once every 30 seconds.

I'm finding this quite annoying and most noticeable when reading news crawls and stock market reports. It just shouldn't happen when you have satellite signal strength at 100. Is there a forum where this item is being addressed? Will it be included in P285?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I posted a similar question to Jason in the original thread about this issue. He answered:



> Last I spoke with the team it sounded like we would see the fix for this soon. I do not know when, I suspect this may be the addition that delayed P285 but that is just an unsubstanciated opinion.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37474&page=3

I'm the one who posted the movie, so I'm really hoping this gets addressed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

moman19 said:


> What ever happened to the reported bug where SD images momentarily freeze and/or jog up or down...sort of like frame loss? Someone even posted an MPEG (I think) that documented this bug. But I see no mention of this problem as either a reported bug or a pending fix. Hopefully I'm just unable to locate it here. But the problem is very real and occurs aprox. once every 30 seconds.
> 
> I'm finding this quite annoying and most noticeable when reading news crawls and stock market reports. It just shouldn't happen when you have satellite signal strength at 100. Is there a forum where this item is being addressed? Will it be included in P285?


The Default view is to include all threads in the last 30 days. This is why you might not have seen it. I have done that myself.

Hopefully we will now real soon as if it was included in 2.85. Not sure.. We have not gotten an updated set of release notes. By we I mean Jason.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Hopefully we will now real soon as if it was included in 2.85.


You men are like a bunch of expectant fathers! :friendsch

P285 will get here when it's good and ready, and you really wouldn't want it before then.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Laverne said:


> You men are like a bunch of expectant fathers! :friendsch
> 
> P285 will get here when it's good and ready, and you really wouldn't want it before then.


WOW! Sexism comes to the forum! 

C'mon Charlie, Push, Push!

I guess the last couple of releases have been premees :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. Wonder off a bit guys.. Let wonder back into the 811 world and the new 2.85 download.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.. Wonder off a bit guys.. Let wonder back into the 811 world and the new 2.85 download.


OK, wAndering back and wOndering...how long will it take for p285 to get to my 811?  Never found myself in actual anticipation of a download before...

Also, wondering (maybe not for me to ask, but I will anyway  ) shouldn't this thread be closed, since the OP regarded the date of release of P285, and now that has been answered??


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

In response to moman_19 and mike_johnson's posts regarding the "jumpy video" issue posted in 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37474&page=3

I just received 2.85 on my 811 and the "jumpy video" problem is still there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good piont Laverne. 

As to when... I heard that the software is being rolled out to a small group ane will be expanded early next week. If you are one of the lucky ones you should see it today or tonight. 

If you are not, you should see it sometime next week hopefully.. Closing thread down.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Good piont Laverne.
> 
> As to when... I heard that the software is being rolled out to a small group ane will be expanded early next week. If you are one of the lucky ones you should see it today or tonight.
> 
> If you are not, you should see it sometime next week hopefully.. Closing thread down.


I do not think it will rollout that fast. If you do not get it in a week do not jump up and down. You will get it, everyone will eventually get it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> I do not think it will rollout that fast. If you do not get it in a week do not jump up and down. You will get it, everyone will eventually get it.


Thanks for the clarification there Jason.. I forget to add the caviet to prevent the "Where the heck is my 2.85" posts next week.


----------

